# Έχω την αίσθηση ότι...



## sarant (Nov 4, 2008)

Κατά τη γνώμη σας, είναι (αποδεκτός;) αγγλισμός (από το I have a feeling) ή υπήρχε; 
Με ρώτησαν, στην αρχή σκέφτηκα πως είναι αγγλισμός, αλλά αφού υπήρχε το "(δεν) έχει την αίσθηση του χιούμορ" και παρόμοια, μπορεί να μην είναι καν αγγλισμός.
Ούτως ή άλλως, το βρίσκω αποδεκτό (το έχουν και τα δυο λεξικά ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ) άρα με κανένα τρόπο δεν θα το διόρθωνα. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 4, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο επίσημος ορισμός του "αγγλισμού", αλλά για μένα αγγλισμός είναι μια έκφραση που στα ελληνικά ακούγεται αφύσικη. Το "έχω την αίσθηση" μου ακούγεται φυσικότατο, οπότε δε μ' ενοχλεί. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το "δεν έχει την αίσθηση του χιούμορ" είναι αυτό που ονομάζω αγγλισμό και μάλιστα κακομεταφρασμένο, αφού θα ήταν πιο πιστό το "δεν έχει αίσθηση του χιούμορ" (a sense, όχι the sense) αλλά λέμε πιο απλά, φυσικά και άμεσα "δεν έχει χιούμορ".


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2008)

Ναι, κι εμένα η έκφραση μου ακούγεται φυσική. Δεν ξέρω πώς και αν μπήκε στα Ελληνικά απ' έξω, αλλά δεν μ' ενοχλεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ τι πιστεύετε για το "έχω την εντύπωση ότι...";


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2009)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ούτε το «έχω την αίσθηση ότι» ούτε το «έχω την εντύπωση ότι» δεν μου έδιναν ποτέ την εντύπωση ότι είναι αγγλισμοί.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Εγώ προτιμώ το "*Δοκεί μοι*". Τι λέτε, είναι σοβαρό;


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 3, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Εγώ προτιμώ το "*Δοκεί μοι*". Τι λέτε, είναι σοβαρό;



Εάν ο συνομιλητής σας σάς καταλαβαίνει, καθόλου σοβαρό. Και αφού το προτιμάτε, καλά κάνετε και το χρησιμοποιείτε. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, καλώς ορίσατε!


----------



## diceman (Jan 3, 2009)

Το προτιμάς και όταν μιλάς στη _δημοτική_;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Δεν μιλάω δημοτική! )) Πάντως έχω ακούσει εντοπίους τραγουδιάρηδες να άδουν: "Fillings, nothing more than fillings" (_σφραγίσματα_ ...).


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Εγώ προτιμώ το "*Δοκεί μοι*". Τι λέτε, είναι σοβαρό;


Η φράση / η χρήση της φράσης ή το σύμπτωμα; 

Έχω την εντύπωση / αίσθηση ότι ο Δίπυλος βάζει στη ζυγαριά εκφράσεις από το ένδοξο παρελθόν μας από τη μια και πιο πρόσφατους αλλά καλά αφομοιωμένους ξενισμούς από την άλλη και επιλέγει... Ξέρει αυτός τι επιλέγει, ανάλογα με το βαθμό της ειρωνείας της δήλωσής του. Αν κρίνω από το χρηστώνυμό του, μπορεί και η γραφίδα του να είναι δίπυλος — και, ελπίζω, όχι απύλωτος. (_Απύλωτη_ γραφίδα; Μα τι λέω! Τι βάλανε στο κρασί μου χτες; )


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Τι σε φύγεν έρκος οδόντων; Ανοίξω το στόμα μου και πληρωθήσεται _οινο_πνεύματος, και λόγον ερεύξομαι ..... δηλαδής απύλωτος είναι ο στόμας μου, αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι κόσμιος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 4, 2009)

Πράγματι εισηγμένο -και φυσικό πια από καιρό- το "έχω την αίσθηση". 
Μάλιστα παλιότερα, ίσως γιατί ηταν φρεσκότερο τότε, θυμάμαι ήταν πολύ της μόδας - τάχα πιο διακριτικό και σοφιστικέ - σε σχέση με το προγενέστερο "έχω την εντύπωση" που λέγαμε.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jan 5, 2009)

> Πράγματι εισηγμένο -και φυσικό πια από καιρό- το "έχω την αίσθηση".
> Μάλιστα παλιότερα, ίσως γιατί ηταν φρεσκότερο τότε, θυμάμαι ήταν πολύ της μόδας - τάχα πιο διακριτικό και σοφιστικέ - σε σχέση με το προγενέστερο "έχω την εντύπωση" που λέγαμε.



Θα ήθελα να επαινέσω τον αγαπητό φίλο για αυτό το εύστοχο σχόλιο. Ίσως δεν είναι περιττό να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι πρόκειται για χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση υποσκελισμού γαλλισμού από αγγλισμό.

Διάφορες ρηματικές φράσεις με λεξική κεφαλή την _εντύπωση _είχαν εισαχθεί στην Ελληνική ως μεταφραστικά δάνεια, όπως π.χ. _αφήνω / δίνω / έχω την εντύπωση (laisser / donner / avoir l'impression), κάνω εντύπωση (faire impression). _Το γεγονός ότι οι φράσεις αυτές τείνουν να λέγονται και βαθμιαία να γράφονται με τη λ. _αίσθηση _αντί _εντύπωση _μαρτυρεί ότι ο νεότερος τρόπος θεωρήθηκε λιγότερο κορεσμένος και, επομένως, εκφραστικότερος.

Ας προστεθεί ακόμη ότι οι λέξεις _γνώμη, άποψη _κτλ. (π.χ. _έχω τη γνώμη / την άποψη_) δηλώνουν οριστικότερη και πιο κατηγορηματική δήλωση, ενώ η απλή χρήση ρημάτων όπως _νομίζω, πιστεύω, _που θα είχαν την ίδια σημασία, θα προσέκρουε σε μία από τις στρατηγικές τής επικοινωνίας κατά την ανάλυση ομιλίας, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο συνομιλιακός δισταγμός απαιτεί, αν πρόκειται να δηλωθεί ευγενικά, περισσότερες λέξεις. Συνεπώς, δεν προξενεί απορία ότι φράσεις όπως _έχω την εντύπωση / αίσθηση_ βρήκαν πρόσφορο έδαφος στην Ελληνική.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

